# Help ID Please



## JMC (Dec 3, 2011)

Can't seem to figure it out on my own. Sorta dense, medium to heavy weight, slightly pourus, almost tangy smell.
[attachment=423]
[attachment=424]
[attachment=425]
[attachment=425]
[attachment=427]


----------



## phinds (Dec 3, 2011)

That last pic looks like padauk but from what you're describing, it doesn't sound EXACTLY like padauk (but close) and I've never see that nifty flaring grain pattern in padauk.

I can't think what else it could be though. Unless you're already sure it's not padauk, I suggest that you clean up the end grain and compare it to my padauk end grain pics and that will answer that question since padauk has an easily recognizable end grain.


----------



## JMC (Dec 3, 2011)

Magnafied endgrain.
[attachment=450]
[attachment=452]


----------



## phinds (Dec 3, 2011)

JMC said:


> Magnafied endgrain.



That's padauk


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2011)

Padauk was the first thing that popped into my head - figure and all. I never seen that kind of pattern but everything else screamed padauk. That's a nice piece James. What size is it, and will trade some it for some FBE?


----------



## JMC (Dec 4, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Padauk was the first thing that popped into my head - figure and all. I never seen that kind of pattern but everything else screamed padauk. That's a nice piece James. What size is it, and will trade some it for some FBE?


15/16"x2.5"x34" Are you asking about just this particular one or more?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2011)

JMC said:


> 15/16"x2.5"x34" Are you asking about just this particular one or more?



I'd be interested in as many as you have with that or similar characteristics. I have enough Padauk (one of my favorite species) but I never seen any like that. Have any more with that kind of grain pattern or similar?


----------



## JMC (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't know yet Kevin but I'll give you first shot if I do. I grabbed 6 boards from the top of the stack with no ID on them to get started.


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe you should call it Tiger Padouk.
The figure and color looks a lot like Tiger Myrtle from Australia.
We get a similar figure in Oregon Myrtle that we call tiger myrtle.


----------

